# What can I put on the floor to make it more forgiving?



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering what I could put on my concrete floor, cheap, to make it more forgiving. Today I knocked over my PC Drill, and it took a nice ding out of it. I took some 1000Grit, and smoothed it… unfortunately its now slightly lighter in that spot…. But I am not a happy camper… So what can I use to make the floor more forgiving to my tools. A couple days ago I dropped a nail gun(disconnected thankfully.. :O ) and it also got dinged… but its metal, so it just buggered up the paint… so I am really not happy with this second ding…

So what can I put on the floors, to make it a little more forgiving. It has to be cheap.. like I mean soup-kitchen…cheap…


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Stop dropping it?

Seriously it tells me your not taking care of your tools


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

There are some interlocking mats you can get at many stores, they are usually different colored. Not only will your tools like them but your back will too. Even though I have wood floors I have these mats at every work station in my shop. When I was a cook i had one so small that only my feet were on it but many of the people I worked with ended up with back problems and now I have no back problems


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheapest option would be tongue and groove osb. Just lay it over the concrete, pin nails through the grooves should hold it all together. It will be a pain to sweep though.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree…

Stop Dropping it!

DO NOT place in positions that make it easy to knock over & fall.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I have to agree you need to stop dropping them. Unless you have extra cash to buy new ones.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I know! I know!... lol… Dropping wasn't on my list of things to do… Today, I was using the drill to put together a jig to knock off the bow on a board, for the planer..(didn't work too well.. so Ill get a $10 HF block plane to hopefully finish her up… lol…) And of course the whole thing decided to fall… thats when things went belly up… The nailer was dropped, when something similar happened… both times made me ticked as can be… lol… I don't like seeing my nice shiney tools get damaged… lol.. as it is, I scratched my planer outfeed tables… a nail to that jig…. GAR!!! but its just astetic… I guess no real damage to anything… I am just thankful the air wasn't connected to that gun… Im not too good at dodging 2" nails…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have used old carpet padding to help when standing. I glued it to 1/2 ply. Don't use it if it has yellow stains though, LOL.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't feel bad about dropping that nail gun. For some reason they always seem to get in some position when you're putting some thing together that they bounce off the floor. It's not that you're not taking care of them that's the nature of nail guns. I think they actually LIKE floor bouncing.

I bought soft plastic mats that interlock. They are about 3 ft. square & cheap. I picked up mine at a Pep Boys store.

Pop


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you use tools, they will have battle scars, don't worry about it as long as they still work. I agree with pop, I thiink tools get a kick out of bouncing around)


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I may do the OSB idea. Probably about $60 to cover my work area… 3 panels across, 2 down.. Although, I might not use the tongue and grove.. cause Im cheap…lol…

If DeWalt gets back to me, telling me my compressor can spray. Is there a particular finish I should consider. I want to make it a little easier to clean.. but at the same time, kinda make it less flamable…. then again, woodshop and flamable, are synonyms…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

They now are about double that. The OSB is cheaper in the long run, per foot.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

put down mattresses and pretend your the princess and the tool is the pea

stop dropping it.

trust me, its hard but noti mpossible


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright… I guess Ill go beggin for matresses… lol… Maybe attach bungee cords to all toolls.. lol


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Most anybody can have an accident! True you should plan ahead so that you reduce accidents. That said there are inexpensive mats that you can buy at say Woodcraft or Northern Tool that will make a drop to the floor less damaging and have the added bonus of being easier on your feet and back as well!
If you do a little searching I am sure you could find them in a lot of places, maybe even the Big Box stores.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

You can get 4'x6'x3/4" firm rubber horse stall mats from any farm store for around $30 each. They are quite tough and heavy enough that they will lay flat. In fact if you get a few get some help to move them into the shop. If you happen to kick the edge of one you will not have to chase it across the floor. 
Most are two sided so you can pick the surface you want.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

At least in my area the HF floor mats are going on sale for about $6 (4 panels, 25" square) on Friday.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

Stop dropping tools is the easy answer. We all drop tools and i bet no one ever meant to drop them. With that said, floor protection also protects the floor, any wood or project that may drop, stops vibrations when you place your table saw on them, and helps with fatigue. I got old rubber conveyor belting from work and layed out where i stand and work. I put it under the Powermatic table saw and am very glad i did. If there is a factor nearby, ask what they do with their old conveyor beltings. Its usually cut up in about 10 foot sections so it is easily handled by hand. Usually, if you ask to get it or know someone who works in a factory, you can get it free.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

This is what I use, but only in front of workbench and lathe where I may spend a while.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004762/17425/AntiFatigue-Floor-Mat-2-x-5-Pebble-Beveled-Edge.aspx


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

If you want to go cheap, find some scrap pieces of carpet. They really help with the hard surface. When they load up with sawdust I just lay the piece on edge and bounce it a bit. Someday I'll spend money on better mats - after I wear the carpet out.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I picked up some rubber lock together mats at Good Will in the Toy section I think they were $4.00 for 8 square feet. They are various bright colors but they are much more comfortable to stand on, and keep the cold in the floor from coming into my feet.

They also do a good job of "somewhat" protecting stuff flying off the lathe because of catches.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

please - be safe!

from your posts it seems you are not mindful of your actions in the workshop - dropping tools, kickbacks, etc.

I would recommend slowing down, reorganizing the shop so that you can work safely without knocking things over and be more mindful of what it is that you are doing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Those interlocking foam anti fatigue mats. Not only protect your tools, but help reduce stress on your legs, hips, and back…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Purp: They are always just accidents. Im ususally quite careful near my machines… I don't wanna take a trip to get anything reattached.

The organization is bad at the moment. Everything is impromptu, until my bench is finished(today hopefully).. So yea, things are a little more likely to get damaged in this early stage.

I like the conveyor belt idea… only Issue… I don't know anyone who works in a factory…. not to mention…. there are few factories left.. lol… And I doubt UPS gives a discount on shipping 200lbs of Conveyor belt, Intl…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are the mats that others are referring to from Tractor Supply. This is what I have in front of my TS as seen here. This is the larger 60×96x1/4" pad. I am seriously thinking of adding two more of these under my workbench for tool protection and foot relief, in the near future. Good stuff.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1830


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

Skip the OSB. It is a miserable product and you will be sorry later.

I have considered the rubber mats but currently am using carpet cutoffs. They are usually free or really cheap. Get a tight weave like a berber, you can vacuum it. Then when it is trashed toss it and get another free piece.

If you can afford the rubber they are much better but if you just want to soften the bounce carpet remnants do a great job.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Go super cheap. Get cardboard from appliance dealers and duct tape several layers together. Make them small enough to move easy when cleaning. Get creative and figure out a way to lock them together. HINT-dovetails


----------

